# Mobile Base Ideas Neededfor Bandsaw...



## grub32 (Jan 20, 2010)

I just go this new bandsaw two weeks ago.










I am considering putting it on a mobile base…My guy at Woodcraft told me it wasn't recommended and the instructions even say to bolt it to the ground…I would really like to be able to move it out of the way when not in use so I can get it closer to my other tools without having to build a new shop.

Any Ideas and/or suggestions? It weighs in at about 500 lbs or 240 kg.

Thanks in Advance,

Grub


----------



## dmorgantx (Dec 16, 2009)

Seems like the guy at Woodcraft is being a little silly. At 500# I doubt it is going anywhere. Grizzly / Shop Fox has a heavy duty mobile base will support 800 lbs and costs about $80).


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

I did a review on my mobile bases if you care to look. I like them very much.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Here is one from this website, I don't remember who posted it.


----------



## dmorrison (Jun 20, 2009)

Some considerations. I have the Jet 18 inch band saw. It weighs in at 410 Lbs. I took the rockler 3 wheel mobile base off my jointer. It is rated for 600 Lbs.

This Model

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=2383&filter=mobile%20base

And set it up for the band saw using steel square tube instead of wood. I bolted the tubing into the base.
What I found out is the over centering cam of the 3rd wheel sets the bearing base at a slight angle when over centered. Because the band saw weighs so much it does not allow the wheel to rotate freely a full 360 degrees. The weight of the unit keeps the wheel in the same outer 180 degrees of travel all the time, unless I use a lot of force.
So consider a 4 wheel design.
I have considered using one of these.

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=95288

I know it's only rated for 300Lbs. But I used this one on the jointer. But instead of wood I used square steel tubing and welded the square steel in place. I also reinforced the wheel brackets. It seems EXTREMELY solid, and I like its adjustable pads etc. Actually I find it more stable than the 600Lb Rockler unit.

I should probably do a review on both.

Dave


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I agree with everyone…it should be easy to put it on a moble base. If you want to bolt it down, buy a good mobile base and put a piece of 3/4 plywood in the base then put the saw on top of the ply and bolt the saw to the plywood. I use a lot of jet mobile bases and they work great. If you are concerned about the height of the saw vs the base size, simply use a larger base and piece of plywood. My bandsaw is on a jet base.


----------



## grub32 (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks all for the info…

here is what I have in mind…I want to build it out of plywood that is reinforced and use the double locking casters from woodcraft or tractor supply and reinforce the edges with hardwood, glued and screwed and the bolt it on.

I guess originally the main concern is one of tippage…I think I can make it wide enough to get a strong foundation.

how's that sound?

thanks again,

Grub


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

That sounds like you know what your doing. I put my band saw on a rolling plywood stand and it works just fine, no worries about it tipping.


----------



## manumurf (Mar 4, 2010)

Abbot's underslung one keeps the additional height down to a minimum. You don't want to have to wear your High Heels in the shop because you added too much height.


----------



## grub32 (Jan 20, 2010)

I am 6' 4" tall so tha won't affect me much.

thanks though…high heels would be tough…i wear a size 15 shoe also…yikes.

Grub


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

FWIW, I have my bandsaw (HF 14") on the above linked HF mobile base. It works pretty well, but is a fair shot lighter than 500 lbs…

It does sit solid as a rock.

FWIW, I think your Woodcraft guy is full of hot air.

FWIW that Bandsaw looks like a Rikon 10-370 which has a factory spec weight of 400lbs…


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

I have all my tools on rolling bases as I need to move them around for cleaning and for staging. There just isn't enough room in my shop to put all the machines in a permanent ready to use spot. I have used various bases…but after reading and investigating the available ones - and having one collapse due to the wheels cracking - I have selected the Rockler heavy duty all terrain one. It is more expensive, but it moves freely, handles alot of weight and locks well in place. My bandsaw has been on one for years and I have never had an issue with the base….even when I have forgotten to lock it and start a cut….I quickly see the problem…and the lock is just a quick step on the leading wheel. Also, the base on my bandsaw was made by Jet to fit this particular saw….if the manufacturer makes a base for the saw….how can it not be recommended to use a base???

I say get a good base the first time….(spend the extra for a heavy duty base and good wheels).


----------



## jspelbring (Oct 3, 2006)

I put my MM20 on levelling casters. Not quite as easy as a regular mobile base, but when the wheels are retracted, the saw sits on four good sized, rubber feet - fairly quiet, and very stable. Lots of people recommend the Zambus casters - I used the ones from http://www.greatlakescaster.com/products.php?cat=262 - the threaded parts fits my MM exactly. I liked them so much, that I put another set on my lathe (Nova DVR with the cast iron legs).


----------



## tnwood (Dec 13, 2009)

I put my 18" Rikon on a 1 1/2" steel angle reinforced plywood base and mounted the base on Great Lake Casters. The reason to use a base is to increase the size of the base to stabilize things. I don't exactly remember the size of the base but it is approximately 12" wider and longer than the bandsaw base. The Great Lakes casters are about $65 and only raise the height by about 1 1/2" plus they have the pads that rotate down to freeze the unit in place. Works great. I think the table is now about 3" higher than original but I don't have any problems with the height and I'm only 5'10". The unit moves very smoothly but won't move across anything higher than about 1/2' due to the design. But you don't really want to tilt something as top heavy as a 500 lb bandsaw very far anyway.


----------



## Straightlines (Mar 20, 2013)

> I put my 18" Rikon on a 1 1/2" steel angle reinforced plywood base and mounted the base on Great Lake Casters. The reason to use a base is to increase the size of the base to stabilize things. I don t exactly remember the size of the base but it is approximately 12" wider and longer than the bandsaw base. The Great Lakes casters are about $65 and only raise the height by about 1 1/2" plus they have the pads that rotate down to freeze the unit in place. Works great. I think the table is now about 3" higher than original but I don t have any problems with the height and I m only 5 10". The unit moves very smoothly but won t move across anything higher than about 1/2 due to the design. But you don t really want to tilt something as top heavy as a 500 lb bandsaw very far anyway.
> 
> - tnwood


I agree with the enlarged base if one expects to move the saw, duh! These things are just waiting to tip over, so as Tennessee ("tn"?) says, put it on a larger base.

I'm out on the West Coast … earthquake country, so for even minor shakers, an enlarged base is a must, but for a full-on quake, we really must attach the tools to the building structure or risk having it/them launch violently onto the floor. ....Yes, your imagination needs to run wild here, and yes those freakin' heavy tools are lying on top of one another … in ugly pieces. And no, your insurance does NOT cover the losses, sob….


----------



## toolie (Mar 16, 2011)

Get the wood river mobile base kit from Woodcraft. Double up the plywood wor a 11/2" thick base the moves on 2 fixed and two swiveling casters. The ace can be bolted to the wood base and it is a a solid as a rock. Goes on sale several times a year for $50.


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

Never crossed my mine to bolt my big tools to the ground. I want my tools movable. The casters that have mentioned above works well.


----------



## BorkBob (Jan 11, 2011)

I have my 8" jointer and a 14" BS each on one of these. Cheaper than the casters.

http://www.harborfreight.com/movers-dolly-39757.html


----------



## Wayne0802 (Mar 19, 2017)

I just got my Grizzly g0555. I didn't like the height of it so I built my own stand to accommodate the height I wanted. The table is 45" from the ground. And is mobile and very stable. I found some damaged oak plywood at my local Home Depot for $15 a sheet and the casters were $30 bucks. $60 and about 3 hours later and this was my result. The stand is 24" x 24" and 25" tall with the casters. I built it heavy to supply a solid base. 4 of the 6 sides are double 3/4" plywood. The bottom is triple 3/4" plywood an the door is just 3/4 plywood.


----------

